# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hello

## LJ1966

Hi everyone. I'm LJ. 
I'm in country Victoria, in a little place called Kirwans Bridge. 
I'm so sorry, but I am unfortunately one of those people who will need help with nothing really to offer.  :Annoyed:  
I am wanting to convert the old shed on our farm, by removing the old zincalume sheets, adding a timber framing, insulating it and lining it with plaster and putting weather boards on the outside. 
Ambitious. But I think I can manage it....with some advice.

----------


## Bros

Welcome to the forum. If you have been reading any previous posts you will see that before anyone can really help we need pictures, you can upload them to the forum by the image uploader.

----------

